# Small hard lump on back



## xbexidabestx (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh no 

Very worried rat momma here!!

Was stroking Dexter last night and felt a lump in the centre of his back about 2 inches down from his shoulder blades. There is no surface wound, and at first I thought it was attatched to his spine, but upon poking and prodding it I found that it can move around a little underneath his skin. Its smaller than a pea, about half the size and is very hard. Almost like a cyst. Any ideas?

He is about 1 and a half now. (Cant change signature... lol)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Male rats have very active oil glands, especially on their backs, that can lead to sebaceous cysts. I'm going to say he's most likely got a cyst. They often feel solid. They are harmless and don't normally grow big but if it continues to grow or you want it gone it can be treated much like an abcess ( sticky here: http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?25177-Abscess-Treatment-Outline ) You may have to repeat several times for a cyst because they are sacs but it will eventually go away. 

However, it could also be an abcess or the start of a tumour. To see if it's an abcess you can try applying a hot compress several times a day to see if it comes to a head in which case you can follow the sticky. They also normally have a foul odour. In the chance it turns out to be a tumour he can be brought to the vet to discuss treatment options. Sooner you catch it the better. Some rats are able to still live happy lives with tumors, but surgery is very beneficial. Note that male rats CAN get mammary tumours because they do have mammary tissue except for nipples but they are much more uncommon and usually benign. Good luck.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I don't have much personal experience in cysts and abscesses, but it's always a good step to treat the lump as an abscess first. Follow the treatment outline and see if anything comes of it. http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?25177-Abscess-Treatment-Outline

If not, then you can move on to determining if it is a cyst that may need to be removed. That will mean a trip to the vet, so all the better to start by treating it as a simple abscess to start out.


----------



## xbexidabestx (Jun 17, 2013)

Thankyou guys

I have kept an eye on it and it appears to not be getting any bigger, nor causing him any harm or stress. I will consider doing the above advice should he show any signs of distress, then get squeezing  but until then I will just be leaving it, if you guys think it wont do any harm?? 

I dont want to hurt him by trying to get rid of it if its showing now harm.

Thanks again guys xx


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

It sounds like a cyst to me if it hasn't changed at all. It won't cause any harm to leave it.


----------

